

IPhone clones (translation) - MykalM
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=vi&u=http://www.tinhte.vn/tin-tuc-gioi-thieu-118/tren-tay-iphone-4-nhai-453150/&ei=wcP3TP-tKcP7lwfJh8GQAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDAQ7gEwAw&prev=/search%3Fq%3DTr%25C3%25AAn%2Btay%2BiPhone%2B4%2Bnh%25C3%25A1i%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DSlr%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26prmd%3Div

======
MykalM
Outsourcing our manufacturing/Technology to other countries this trend will
happen time after time.

